# Tonytalksalot's bagged 2012 beetle



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

:banghead:


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

5214da0caea311e192e91231381b3d7a_7 by tonytalksalot, on Flickr


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

First. 

:thumbup:

I bought a Beetle because of Tony.


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

2012 Volkswagen beetle*
Reef blue*
2.0 turbo
6 speed manual*


a5ee73dcaf1f11e1abd612313810100a_7 by tonytalksalot, on Flickr
29461b5ab01e11e180d51231380fcd7e_7 by tonytalksalot, on Flickr
86eb064cb18311e19894123138140d8c_7 by tonytalksalot, on Flickr
17a7937eb01e11e1b00112313800c5e4_7 by tonytalksalot, on Flickr


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Yussir.

BTW we are going to be the only people in here.


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

Aonarch said:


> Yussir.
> 
> BTW we are going to be the only people in here.


Lmfao I noticed that already.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

tonytalksalot said:


> Lmfao I noticed that already.


To the MKVI section!


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## sumtenzfunky (Oct 2, 2008)

wow...very nice on the new body beetle..are those 18s or 17s your running?..and did u need a frame notch for the newer beetles when going air?


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

sumtenzfunky said:


> wow...very nice on the new body beetle..are those 18s or 17s your running?..and did u need a frame notch for the newer beetles when going air?


These are 17s and I'm selling them and getting new wheels soon, yes I did need a notch :wave:


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

Aonarch said:


> Yussir.
> 
> BTW we are going to be the only people in here.


uh mmm....dont forget about me lol....im just a slow poke...mainly a workaholic


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

jwcardy said:


> uh mmm....dont forget about me lol....im just a slow poke...mainly a workaholic


I work in IT so I am on Vortex 8 hours a day. :laugh:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Aonarch said:


> Yussir.
> 
> BTW we are going to be the only people in here.


:wave:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

98DUB said:


> :wave:


Herro. Thank you for visiting, please sign our guest book. :laugh:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Aonarch said:


> Herro. Thank you for visiting, please sign our guest book. :laugh:


Done and Done sir, where's the beer?


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

98DUB said:


> Done and Done sir, where's the beer?


Fedex.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

tonytalksalot said:


> These are 17s and I'm selling them and getting new wheels soon, yes I did need a notch :wave:


Please don't do the WCM wheels!


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

SoCalDubber said:


> Please don't do the WCM wheels!


I agree go with something legit.


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

I do love that color! Cool Wheels!


----------



## chewwyy (Dec 6, 2011)

Im lovin the beetle, did you sell the gti?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Mr. Chewbacca said:


> Im lovin the beetle, did you sell the gti?


 traded it in


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

98DUB said:


> traded it in


 When are you joining the club?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Aonarch said:


> When are you joining the club?


 I'm happy where I'm at. No car payment soon will be nice. 

But I like to look, cool?


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

98DUB said:


> I'm happy where I'm at. No car payment soon will be nice.
> 
> But I like to look, cool?


 Fell free good sir. I'll sell mine right now for $22k if you are interested.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

herro.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> herro.


 and there goes the nieghborhood


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

98DUB said:


> and there goes the nieghborhood


 :facepalm: Damn Cubans


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

98DUB said:


> and there goes the nieghborhood


 you spelled it wrong bro.











Aonarch said:


> :facepalm: Damn Cubans


 Colombians.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Damn Heat fans. 


Sent from my iPhone 7GS.


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

Hello. I'm back. :wave:


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

tonytalksalot said:


> Hello. I'm back. :wave:


 lets talk about your setup...i just finished mine last night before getting called for work.. 
-wes


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

Pm me, everything is secret ****! Lol


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

tonytalksalot said:


> Pm me, everything is secret ****! Lol


 I'll let the secret out. He is on bags.


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

360 forged by tonytalksalot, on Flickr


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

Untitled by tonytalksalot, on Flickr


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

360 forged by tonytalksalot, on Flickr


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

:thumbup: :beer:


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

Nice.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice, I like those a lot more :thumbup:


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

vdub10golf said:


> Nice, I like those a lot more :thumbup:


 Thanks bro, they fit alot better and I'm happy with them so far :wave: 

That won't last long though lol


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

Untitled by tonytalksalot, on Flickr 
Untitled by tonytalksalot, on Flickr


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

:thumbup: Can't wait untill I can start working on mine again.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

tonytalksalot said:


> 360 forged by tonytalksalot, on Flickr


 Looks like a baby Porsche :laugh:


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

tonytalksalot said:


> Thanks bro, they fit alot better and I'm happy with them so far :wave:
> 
> That won't last long though lol


 needs some led interior lights...:laugh::wave:.. tighten that up lol


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Thumbs up! Definitely jelly, just picked up my beetle turbo and can't wait to get it on bags, just gonna take some time.


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks bro! Get to it lol I had mine bagged at 40 miles.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

tonytalksalot said:


> Thanks bro! Get to it lol I had mine bagged at 40 miles.


 Yea I wish, and I don't have that kind of cash and I drive 100 miles a day, already got almost 200 miles on her.


----------



## VW GUY (Aug 12, 2001)

tonytalksalot said:


> Thanks bro! Get to it lol I had mine bagged at 40 miles.


What kit/system did you go with from openroadtuning.com? New to air & love the look of the Beetle. Is installation pricey? Not sure if I want to go with H&R Ultra lows instead.


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

VW GUY said:


> What kit/system did you go with from openroadtuning.com? New to air & love the look of the Beetle. Is installation pricey? Not sure if I want to go with H&R Ultra lows instead.


pm me and ill explain everything.:wave:


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

Untitled by tonytalksalot, on Flickr

Untitled by tonytalksalot, on Flickr

Untitled by tonytalksalot, on Flickr


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

Unggg so sexy


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

jwcardy said:


> Unggg so sexy


Thanks bro!


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

Love the new wheels!


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

Lieutenant Dan said:


> Love the new wheels!


New wheels will be on soon lol 
These are temps


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> :wave:


:heart::wave:


----------



## TexasBulldog (Jul 3, 2012)

im not a huge fan of the wheels but i love the stance :thumbup:


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

TexasBulldog said:


> im not a huge fan of the wheels but i love the stance :thumbup:


Not a fan of them too much either lol 
The new wheels should be here sooner or later...


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

Untitled by tonytalksalot, on Flickr

Untitled by tonytalksalot, on Flickr

Untitled by tonytalksalot, on Flickr
:wave:ic::heart:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Happy birthday. :heart:


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> Happy birthday. :heart:





SeibabReggin said:


> Happy birthday. :heart:


Thanks guy :wave:


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

tonytalksalot said:


> Thanks guy :wave:


http://i.picasion.com/pic56/f66b077d1d8670fefe57ff074f45deba.gif


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

Blonix wheels by tonytalksalot, on Flickr 

 
Blonix UFO by tonytalksalot, on Flickr


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

:heart:


----------



## Surreyboy (Jun 17, 2011)

I love the lips! What are the widths and offsets?


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

Surreyboy said:


> I love the lips! What are the widths and offsets?


 They are 19x10 front and rear the offsets are my little secrets lol new wheels are being built and are going to have even bigger lips.


----------



## Surreyboy (Jun 17, 2011)

I see your secrets and i rase you my level and measuring tape. Lol its all good. Looks nice


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

Surreyboy said:


> I see your secrets and i rase you my level and measuring tape. Lol its all good. Looks nice


 :laugh:


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

tonytalksalot said:


> Blonix UFO by tonytalksalot, on Flickr


 Looking good sir! :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

TJClover said:


> Looking good sir! :thumbup: :beer:


 Thanks I might not have it much longer though.


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

tonytalksalot said:


> Thanks I might not have it much longer though.


 

 The Beetle or those wheels?


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

TJClover said:


> The Beetle or those wheels?


 The wheels were a test fit then We were going to build them for the beetle, I'm the vw rep for blonix and iss forged wheels. The beetle may be going soon due to the windows causing water damage.:thumbdown:


----------



## Linda444 (Aug 8, 2012)

tonytalksalot said:


> The wheels were a test fit then We were going to build them for the beetle, I'm the vw rep for blonix and iss forged wheels. The beetle may be going soon due to the windows causing water damage.:thumbdown:


 I bought a 2012 beetle last month and i had it for 10 days. i've been driving a loaner since cause of the window issue. 
they said they're going to give me a different beetle, but with the warning that the window could break on this one too. 

Have you seen ANY 2012 beetle with OUT this window problem?? 

I'm thinking of getting a GTI instead, even though i love everything else about the beetle. I don't understand why they can't get a window to work. There are a billion windows out there that work!


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

Linda444 said:


> I bought a 2012 beetle last month and i had it for 10 days. i've been driving a loaner since cause of the window issue.
> they said they're going to give me a different beetle, but with the warning that the window could break on this one too.
> 
> Have you seen ANY 2012 beetle with OUT this window problem??
> ...


 The gti is nice but I do love the beetle more. As far as window problems 98% of the beetle have the same problem. They tell me everyday "there will be a fix" but who knows when they will really have a fix. I'm waiting for my vwoa case manager to call me today and I'll let you know what she says about the windows and compensation or car replacement.


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

All the problems with my beetle make me miss my mkvi gti 
 
Untitled by tonytalksalot, on Flickr 

But being in performance vw the September of 2012 issue made my day. 

 
Untitled by tonytalksalot, on Flickr


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

Well, the beetle is gone.
I traded it in on a tiguan it was fun for the 11 weeks it lasted. 

Bye everyone :wave:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

tonytalksalot said:


> Well, the beetle is gone.
> I traded it in on a tiguan it was fun for the 11 weeks it lasted.
> 
> Bye everyone :wave:


Bye!!! Oh wait... I am out too.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

tonytalksalot said:


> Well, the beetle is gone.
> I traded it in on a tiguan it was fun for the 11 weeks it lasted.
> 
> Bye everyone :wave:


Aww.


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

Photo by wreckless productions by tonytalksalot, on Flickr 

Here's the new car.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

tonytalksalot said:


> Photo by wreckless productions by tonytalksalot, on Flickr
> 
> Here's the new car.


Damn sucks to hear that you stepped out but your beetle was great. Hope the problems that you have don't come after me because I like this car allot.


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

LEBlackRob said:


> Damn sucks to hear that you stepped out but your beetle was great. Hope the problems that you have don't come after me because I like this car allot.


:thumbup:


----------



## --DaRk-AnGeL-- (Oct 3, 2012)

Shame the Bug has gone, but the Tiguan looks awesome on Bentley rims!


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Tiguan and the beetle both look good after all your work, in the end it has to be what is best for you, what fits your need, Tiguan has the space, maybe less issues, for the moment. It's all good your workmanship makes them all nice.

I have had a few SUV's, in fact the Avalanche that i have had sine 2004, could be considered one, and i need that, the beetle is just for fun.


----------

